# QR-Code in runtergeladenen Youtube Videos



## msdd63 (24. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich benutze im Firefox den Downloadhelper zum runterladen von Youtube Videos. Seit einiger Zeit konvertiert der Downloadhelper manche Videos beim runterladen und bettet einen QR-Code ein der dann oben links im Video sehr groß angezeigt wird. Lässt es sich verhindern das dieser störende QR-Code in die konvertierten Videos eingebttet wird?


----------



## DerFakeAccount (24. April 2015)

Lad dir Youtube-Videos per JDownloader, funktioniert super


----------



## msdd63 (25. April 2015)

Der JDownloader nervt mich seit der Installation mit Updates wenn ich ihn starte und in Firefox hat er sich auch nicht eingeklinkt obwohl ich das bei der Installation angeklickt habe. Hab ihn wieder deinstalliert. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. April 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> ich benutze im Firefox den Downloadhelper zum runterladen von Youtube Videos. Seit einiger Zeit *konvertiert *der Downloadhelper manche Videos beim runterladen?



Einfach nur herunterladen und NICHT Konvertieren lassen.


----------



## msdd63 (28. April 2015)

Es wird aber autoamtisch konvertiert. Da werde ich nicht gefragt


----------



## sunshinemike (8. Mai 2015)

Hallo, lade Dir den "Freemake Video Converter" runter und installiere den. Is Freeware, zwar mit nem Webebanner aber funktioniert schon jahrelang supi bei uns. Einfach URL vom YouTube-Video kopieren und "URL einfügen" in den FVC. Schon kannst runterladen und gleich in verschiedenen Qualis konvertieren - OHNE QR-Code. Seit dieser QR-Code in immer mehr Videos erscheint, nutze ich den "Video Download Helper" in Firefox nicht mehr, denn der nimmt echt viel Platz weg und stört total.


----------

